

Show HN: Collect instant user feedback directly on your website. - ThePhysicist
http://feedback.7scientists.com/
A simple Flask application that allows you to add inline feedback elements to any website and collect user feedback on-the-fly without disrupting your user experience. Just add a small code snippet to your HTML and use special SPAN elements in your code to dynamically create feedback widgets wherever you want. All user input is sent to the feedback server asynchronously via jQuery, so no submitting of forms is required. The code of the application is available on Github:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;adewes&#x2F;instant-feedback
======
dictum
The ability to rate with smileys can confuse the user.

One happy face is still a happy face. When you rate it 1 happy face, do you
mean "I really don't like this feature, so I'm rating it the lowest I can,
1/5", or "I like this feature, it deserves a smiley"?

Case in point: positive 1-star reviews on app stores. "★☆☆☆☆ - This app is
amazing!"

~~~
ThePhysicist
good point, thanks for the feedback!

~~~
loceng
But it makes me super happy, so I rate it 5 smiley faces..

------
davidjgraph
It's an interesting idea. The comment at the bottom "This site uses Cookies.
Get over it or get out" I'd be more formal with this, it's a shame to spoil
what is otherwise nice presentation.

"This site uses Cookies" and link to the how and why instead.

~~~
ThePhysicist
Good point, I changed it!

------
riffraff
FWIW, on my 13" macbook, after creating a survey I did not notice the multiple
steps, other than the first block (settings) the others are completely below
the fold so it took me a while to find them.

Then, I think you can safely load this code asynchronously, and minify the js.

Other than this: love it, it's something I meant to build myself for a long
time :)

You may want to consider allowing the user to optionally pass a token
identifying logged in users, not to identify who gives the feedback, but to
avoid vote spamming.

Also as other said, you can use "increasingly smiling" smileys (think "sad,
meh, eh, lol, rofl") to express satisfaction.

------
jwomers
Nice idea. The star grading rating features gives instant feedback as you
hover, so I expected the same from the thumbs up/down rating feature. Also,
changing color to green/red when I click should be instant, not once the ajax
has finished. Good job!

------
drewblaisdell
This looks cool.

One suggestion: make the vote/check icon mechanism asynchronous so that it
shows up as selected on the client immediately.

~~~
flippyhead
I noticed this immediately too!

~~~
ThePhysicist
Thanks for the feedback, I'll think about how to improve this. Probably it
would be good to add some kind of visual feedback while the user input is
transferred to the server (like a spinner), since that will make it clearer
that the inputs are saved instantly (some users were confused when not finding
a submit button on the bottom of the page).

~~~
chestnut-tree
I think some visual feedback that the user's selection has been saved would be
great. I also noticed the lack of a submit button. I think a send or submit
button should always be provided for any text input boxes because you can't
really guess when the user has finished typing (and it's likely to annoy users
too).

Also, as others have said, the smiley rating could work if the first two faces
are sad or unhappy. The middle face (number 3) is neutral (a straight line for
the mouth - neither happy or unhappy) and then faces 4 and five are smiling.

Great site and service though - very clearly explained and presented. I can
imagine a rating system could be popular on blogs or even help documentation.
Most people don't post comments, but they may be more inclined to rate a post
instead.

